# Some photos



## amphibians (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello people 

Hope you're all feeling fine on Valentine's Day 

I'd like to show you some photos I took recently, this year ( 2008  ):


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Me really likes:










=)


----------



## amphibians (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks !


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

cool pics, where about is it?


----------



## amphibians (Feb 10, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> cool pics, where about is it?


Oh it's at a beach, R??valla here in Sweden


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Swedennnnnn cool


----------



## amphibians (Feb 10, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Swedennnnnn cool


Haha nah


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Those are amazing.


----------



## amphibians (Feb 10, 2008)

sweetypie said:


> Those are amazing.


Thank you dear


----------

